# Moving to La Zenia



## Sammidog (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone I am knew to this site, I am going to move to La Zenia, I have been to visit a few times as I have a Friend, who moved out there two years ago. I am visiting La Zenia, first week in Sept, I was wondering if there was anyone with Info about the Area would like to meet up. My Friend, stays round the corner from Paddys Point so we could meet up there. Many Thanks look forward to hearing from anyone who has knowledge about the Area. Shirli


----------

